# I wasn't born yesterday



## jana.bo99

That means, I am old enough to think with my own head.

Slovenian:    Nisem od včeraj!

Croatian:      Ja nisam od jučer!

German:       Ich bin nicht von gestern!


----------



## jazyk

Portuguese: Eu não nasci ontem!


----------



## Hakro

We ha a speacial phrase in* Finnish:* En ole eilisen teeren poika!
(lit. "I'm not offspring of yesterday's heathbird!")


----------



## Noedatorre

Spanish: _No nací ayer._


----------



## irene.acler

*Italian*: 
Non sono nato ieri.

To add emphasis, we also say: Non sono _mica_ nato ieri!


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Aš ne vakar gimiau!


----------



## kusurija

Czech: Nejsem včerejší.


----------



## Lingvisten

Danish: Jeg er ikke født igår


----------



## heaa

Hi!

Hungarian: 
'Nem tegnap jöttem le a falvédőről.'
meaning:
'I didn't come off the wall tapestry yesterday.'


----------



## echo chamber

in macedonian:
Не сум од вчера (pronounced: Ne sum od vcera)

literally: I am not from yesterday


----------



## Nanon

French : "Je ne suis pas né(e) d'hier !" is the most idiomatic form. 
The second e is the feminine.

"Je ne suis pas né(e) hier !" is grammatically correct but the first one is the actual saying.

Also very common: "Je ne suis pas né(e) de la dernière pluie !" = literally: "I wasn't born with the last rain!"


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:

Nu m-am născut ieri!


----------



## Joannes

Dutch: *ik ben niet van gisteren*


----------



## bb3ca201

Anns a’ Ghàidhlig / in Gaelic:
Cha do rugadh mi an-dè!


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
昨日生まれたわけじゃない
kinō umareta wake janai


----------



## jmx

Noedatorre said:


> Spanish: _No nací ayer._


A mí esto me suena a préstamo del inglés. Una expresión más tradicional para indicar "no soy un ingenuo" es :

No me chupo el dedo. ("I don't suck my finger")


----------



## Noedatorre

Ok, quizá no es muy común, pero también la he escuchado alguna vez...
_no nací/he nacido ayer._
Por otra parte, tienes toda la razón, la forma más común (al menos en España) es: *no me chupo el dedo*. 

(I agree with jmartins: _No me chupo el dedo_ is the most common way to translate the sentence into Spanish, not literal though)


----------



## spakh

Turkish, 

Ben daha dün doğmadım!


----------



## Basaloe

Swedish: Jag föddes inte igår


----------



## borz

Hungarian: 

Ne nézzél madárnak.

Meaning: Don't think that I am a bird ( =patsy)


Nekem sem tollas a hátam 

Meaning: I don't have feathers on my back.

= Nézzed már meg a hátam, látsz tollakat?

Meaning: Look at my back, can you see any feathers? 

Én sem ma jöttem a hat huszassal.

Meaning: I didn't come today with the 6.20 train. (Don't ask me where it comes from)


----------



## panjabigator

Noedatorre said:


> Ok, quizá no es muy común, pero también la he escuchado alguna vez...
> _no nací/he nacido ayer._
> Por otra parte, tienes toda la razón, la forma más común (al menos en España) es: *no me chupo el dedo*.
> 
> (I agree with jmartins: _No me chupo el dedo_ is the most common way to translate the sentence into Spanish, not literal though)



What would it be in Gallego?

And Catalán, "no vaig nàixer/néixer ahir?"

This phrase might be considered an anglicism in India...


----------



## ivanovic77

panjabigator said:


> And Catalán, "no vaig nàixer/néixer ahir?"


 
Exactly: "no vaig néixer/nàixer ahir". In Spain it would be considered an anglicism too.


----------



## panjabigator

Llavors, què tal això per català?  "No me'n llepo els dits" o "no me'n mamo els dits?"


----------



## kiyama

Em sembla que és "no em mamo el dit", així, en singular. A més, mamar és el verb que s'usa per als nadons quan han de mamar del pit de les mares.
kiyama


----------



## HistofEng

For *Haitian Creole*, I'd say:

Se pa yè mwen fèt.


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*:  _Mi ne naskiĝis hieraŭ!  [I wasn't born yesterday!]_

In English, another common expression:  I didn't just fall of the turnip truck!


----------



## Noedatorre

In *Gallego* (*Galego*): 
"Non me chupo o dedo"
"Non nacín onte"


----------



## Maja

jana.bo99 said:


> Croatian:      Ja nisam od jučer!





echo chamber said:


> in macedonian:Не сум од вчера


In Serbian:* Nisam ja od juče / Нисам ја од јуче* (literally: "I am not from yesterday", like in Croatian and Macedonian).


----------



## Kangy

I've always heard "No nací ayer" in Spanish.


----------



## kongkankan

In Chiese:

我又不是小孩子。
Literally meaning:I was not a baby.


----------



## jana.bo99

Hello kongkankan,

It is very interesting your translation:

I was not a baby! 

What means you are born today and today you are baby?

Is that Chinese or Chiese? 

I like it very much. I would like to know, what all those squares mean?

Greetings, jana.bo


----------



## sam1978

irene.acler said:


> *Italian*:
> Non sono nato ieri.
> 
> To add emphasis, we also say: Non sono _mica_ nato ieri!



In *Italian *we also say:

Mica sono nato ieri!


----------



## lineaadicional

In Russian:
Ja ne radílsa/radilás vcherá
male/female


----------



## avok

Bosnian:

ja nijesam rodio jucer


----------



## Mjolnir

*Hebrew*: לא נולדתי אתמול (_lo noladeti etmol_)


----------



## Maja

avok said:


> Bosnian:
> 
> ja nijesam rodio jucer


You sure?


----------



## jana.bo99

Hello avok,

I must laugh about your words:

Bosnian: Ja nijesam rodio jučer!
(it means: I didn't give birth to a baby or I didn't get a baby!)

If you were a woman, maybe it could be possible but as a man: not yet!

Greetings,
jana.bo


----------



## avok

What???????

Of course I did not mean that  

It was one of my friends who said that...Hmm I will talk to her about this


----------



## avok

I asked my friend and she told me something like "ja jucersam nije rodila" but I guess it is used for girls.??

And she insisted that "I was not born" or "I did not give birth" is expressed with the same sentence! : Ja nijesam rodio jučer ??


----------



## jana.bo99

Hello avok,

Don't worry about that. Of course (for now) only women can do that. 

A bit confusing makes better mood to some of us.

Be glad, that you don't give birth to a baby. 

Enjoy yourself and be happy,
jana.bo


----------



## kusurija

kongkankan said:


> In Chiese:
> 
> 我又不是小孩子。
> Literally meaning:I was not a baby.


Excuse me, I'm afraid I can't read it properly Would You help me, kongkankan? Thanks.



> In Russian:
> Ja ne radílsa/radilás vcherá
> male/female


 
May it be "Я не родился/родилась вчера" in original?


----------



## Saluton

Yes, that's correct, but a more natural word order would be Я не вчера родился/родилась (Ya ne vcher*a* rod*i*lsya/rodil*a*s').


----------



## Christo Tamarin

echo chamber said:


> in macedonian:
> Не сум од вчера (pronounced: Ne sum od vcera ot fchera)
> 
> literally: I am not from yesterday


In Bulgarian:
*Не съм от вчера*. (pronounced: Ne sum ot fchera)
*Не съм вчерашен/вчерашнa*. (pronounced: Ne sum fcherashen/fcherashna) male/female speaking


----------



## avok

What about "ja jucersam nije rodila" ? Bosnian/Croatian?


----------



## Longzhu

kusurija said:


> Excuse me, I'm afraid I can't read it properly Would You help me, kongkankan? Thanks.



Probably your browser doesn't support Chinese characters, as very often encountered in European computers. What kongkankan had written can be translated into the pinyin form : wo you bu shi hai zi
One can also say wo you bu shi san sui xiao hai zi, meaning I am not a 3 year old child. Why 3 years old, it's colloqial and can't really be explained .


----------



## Zsanna

There is another term for it in English which may not be used very often anymore but I find it funny: *I'm not as green as I'm cabbage looking*.


----------



## Juri

Slovenians are also used to say "nisem rojen včeraj" I'm not born yesterday, 
but very interesting seems the phrase "Nisem po prižgani župci priplaval"
I didn't come swimming out of a soup.


----------



## jana.bo99

Zsanna,

I'm not as green as I'm cabbage looking - I like it!

Juri, 

"nisem rojen včeraj"

"Nisem po prižgani župci priplaval"- that is very good!
(I didn't come swimming out of a soup)

avok,

That is proverb and means total different.
What you write there means: I didn't give birth to the baby (yesterday).

Greetings.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Δεν είμαι (και) χθεσινός/χθεσινή»* [ðen ˈi.me (ce) xθe.siˈnɔs] (masc.), [ðen ˈi.me (ce) xθe.siˈni] (fem.) --> lit. _(and) I'm not of yesterday_ (I wasn't born yesterday).


----------



## nimak

echo chamber said:


> in macedonian:
> Не сум од вчера (pronounced: Ne sum od vcera)
> 
> literally: I am not from yesterday





kusurija said:


> Czech: Nejsem včerejší.



Macedonians also use the adjective *вчерашен* (včerašen) = "_yesterday's_".

Не сум вчерашен. (Ne sum včerašen.) _lit. "No am yesterday's (of yesterday)." _-_ male; _...вчерашна. (...včerašna.) -_ female_


----------



## Sardokan1.0

*Sardinian :* _No so nàschidu d'hèris_


----------

